# West branch



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone know if there are going to be any tournaments at West branch this year? I know the x series is there once but other than that I haven't found any opens or weekly ones?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

TBX team series is there June 17 and Bad Bass Champs are there July 23rd


----------



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

Both are series tho correct? Meaning they're not open to anyone


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

You can fish one TBX, or all 5, your choice. You do need a membership. teambassxtreme.com


----------

